# iPod for MOST bus



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

so, we should have it by now. but everybody who pre-announced it (BMW, Dension, etc.) are keeping silent.

anybody got any news? the wait is killing me


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

It's supposedly breathing hard.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

???


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Too subtle?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

yan_745Li said:


> so, we should have it by now. but everybody who pre-announced it (BMW, Dension, etc.) are keeping silent.
> 
> anybody got any news? the wait is killing me


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150970


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

Technic said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150970


thanks. sounds like an "any day now" type of deal.. hate to give up my cd changer though.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

yan_745Li said:


> thanks. sounds like an "any day now" type of deal.. hate to give up my cd changer though.


Rumor has it the Dennison's solution will let you keep your changer. Time will tell.

Also, no one knows how big of an iPOD (storage) you can use and not have the iDrive go sucky slow. I doubt you can run a fully max'd out 40GB iPOD just as good as a 2GB nano. Has to be some limit/performance penalty. I could be wrong. :dunno: Also, the audio level may be an issue as in the case of the AUX input. So you might want to wait for a few others to get it. We need input from more than one person before deciding. :thumbup:

BMW needs to head towards a simple USB jump drive. The rest of the industry is heading that way and BMW need to as well. As I said before we don't need iPODs in the car, we need the music on a media device, i.e. PC card, USB drive, etc. People are convinced that they cannot listen to music without an Ipod. 

Here is a good article, refer to the last paragraph.

http://www.technoride.com/article/BMW+Unveils+New+iPod+Adapter/176628_1.aspx


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I can tell you from meetings with OEM's a few years ago that they HATE... HATE, USB.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

el_duderino said:


> I can tell you from meetings with OEM's a few years ago that they HATE... HATE, USB.


Of course they do. They lose control over the inputs to the car.

Same for cell phone companies. Do you think Verizon wanted Bluetooth on phones? No they did not. Cell companies want you to be able to talk to your phone one way. Through their service. No Laptop interface, no BlueTooth, no 802.11, etc.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> Of course they do. They lose control over the inputs to the car.
> 
> .


No... they were OK with 1394.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

el_duderino said:


> No... they were OK with 1394.


After much convincing. I work for a telco. Let me tell you, our chips had BlueTooth on them long ago, carriers ordered the chips with BT disabled. They finally realized they were going to lose and gave in.

Wait until the new phones come out with 802.11 enabled. You will be able to be in your office, connect to a local server, and make internet phone calls without using your minutes. When you are out on the town it switches to the carriers infrastructure. We have had this for a while as well. Carriers are scared to death. Korea has all the bells and whistles. They are about 5 years ahead of us.


----------



## BigHat (Feb 11, 2006)

chuck92103 said:


> After much convincing. I work for a telco. Let me tell you, our chips had BlueTooth on them long ago, carriers ordered the chips with BT disabled. They finally realized they were going to lose and gave in.
> 
> Wait until the new phones come out with 802.11 enabled. You will be able to be in your office, connect to a local server, and make internet phone calls without using your minutes. When you are out on the town it switches to the carriers infrastructure. We have had this for a while as well. Carriers are scared to death. Korea has all the bells and whistles. They are about 5 years ahead of us.


Yes, the phone companies p*ss me off. They'd disable half the phone's capability for their entire market if they thought it would result in a 50 cent ring tone sale to a teenager.


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> Rumor has it the Dennison's solution will let you keep your changer. Time will tell.
> 
> Also, no one knows how big of an iPOD (storage) you can use and not have the iDrive go sucky slow. I doubt you can run a fully max'd out 40GB iPOD just as good as a 2GB nano. Has to be some limit/performance penalty. I could be wrong. :dunno: Also, the audio level may be an issue as in the case of the AUX input. So you might want to wait for a few others to get it. We need input from more than one person before deciding. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the article. I am pretty excited for this to be released even with some of the stupid limitations (CD1=playlist is just retarted)

Dension or BMW, I will get which ever solution comes out first, I don't really care who makes it. All I want is artist/song info on my nav screen.

The problem with the non-Ipod solutions like a usb drive is (at least for thoes of us who buy from Itunes) is the inability to play protected AAC tracks. I don't often buy full albums from Itunes (because of the DRM) but i use it for one hit wonder songs fairly often and I want to be able to play those track in my car hastle free. But you are right, I don't care if the hardware in the glove box is actually an iPod or not. but since I already own one and use iTunes (for better or worse) an iPod solution is the best choice for me.

as for system lag:
I don't think even a full iPod will slow down iDrive too badly. It is after all able to deal with every street in North America, it should be able to handle a few thousand track titles. It is not like iDrive has to deal with 40gigs of artist info, 99.9% of that is the actual music files which Idrive will never actually see.


----------

